# Shaving



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

How do i go about shaving like the key holes and emblems? I want to get rid of the 200sx, the nissan, the SE, key holes. and the molding on the side of my car. IS it a pretty easy do it your self project or should i have it done at a body shop. If it is easy to do can someone give me a little help. I also want to mold on my bumpers and skirts when i get them. is that a bad idea or anything? and also how would that be done best.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you can easily remove the "200sx" and "se" from the rear
but when you start talking about shaving and molding, this isnt something for a beginner
id take it to a shop or a friend who definitely knows what they're doing

you want to avoid the half primer ricer look


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

you say taking off the 200sx and the se is easy. do you just like pry them off or what? and what about the nissan logo in the middle? and im going to have the half primer rice look anyway cuz i cant afford to paint and my insurance says i have to get these dents fixed within a month of the accident so ya...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah "se" and "200sx" are just stickers
definitely take it to a body shop/experienced friend for anything that involves painting or molding


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Ah. BEcause i was thinking i could just detach the key hole from the trunk. and use fiberglass compound and bondo to patch it up. then get it painted when i repaint the whole car.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

if you are comfortable using those things, then i would say go for it.
but if you have never bondo'd or used any body filler before, id get someone to help out


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

alright thanks for the help.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

correct me if i am wrong... arnt the side moldings on the 200sx just something you can heat with a heat gun an peal off?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

johnsonsRIDE said:


> correct me if i am wrong... arnt the side moldings on the 200sx just something you can heat with a heat gun an peal off?


Rear emblems on the trunk are... don't know about any side ones.. none on my car.

yes... use a common household blow dryer, wouldn't want to suggest using a heat gun... they may peel the paint with it...haha

Just wax the area where the emblems were afterwards.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

johnsonsRIDE said:


> correct me if i am wrong... arnt the side moldings on the 200sx just something you can heat with a heat gun an peal off?


 are you talking about the moldings in the middle of the doors? my car is black and it has the gray "moldings" almost right in the middle of the door. My friend told me that they are just holding on a double sided tape and that it is easy to remove it with a heat gun, but filling them in..thats another story ..


----------



## not2shaka (Aug 11, 2004)

What about the Nissan emblem on the trunk, is that stuck on with double sided tape or does it have guide pins? I want to take it off, but not if there's a hole behind it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the emblem has guide pins i believe.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

plus the plastic is molded in the shape of the emblem around the emblem itself

if your going to remove the emblem and you want to make it look shaved, then you'd have to sand the molding down smooth and prep/repaint


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I just peeled my "200SX SE" right off and waxed the imprint off. No prying or nothing, its just a big fancy sticker. And as for the side trim, Yea two sided tape is what is used. I asked my aunt how she put it back on the car when I had my accident, "Two sided tape" was the answer......I dont like all that tape holding stuff on my car, lol.


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

i dont know anything about the shaving and all that but i heard its not a good idea to mold on the bumpers and skirts. somebody told me that if you get in an accident or dent the bumpers its a pain in the ass to get them fixed. i was thinking about molding on the bumpers and skirts when i get mine also, but after i heard that i decided not to. but maybe my friend was wrong tho.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

well think about it, if you molded them, itd be like one big panel. if part of that panel moves, of course its going to break the it flexes enough. A buddy of mine had his 33 kit molded in the back of his accord, looks beautiful, but it isnt cheap to do and it IS expensive to fix back.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

About shaving key holes. All you need to do is take it out then put a mesh screen on the back side then cover it with bondo. (The mesh screen is something for the bondo to hold onto instead of falling out later)


----------



## Slydin240 (May 20, 2004)

Really the proper way to shave the key holes is to have patch panels welded in. If you use mesh like mentioned above the mesh will fall out with the bondo. Have someone weld them in and grind down the weld and then smooth out with bondo. When your done you will never know they where there and will not have to worry about them EVER falling out.


----------

